# Cowan Creek Hairtail 040807



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

PaulB & I ventured out in my mate's (stink)boat on Saturday last in search of the legend. We got to Jerusalem Bay about 1645, and joined the boatpark - I reckon about 40 boats by nightfall. We burleyed up a storm, and 4 of us got out 2 lines each. After about 3 hours, the best we'd done was small tailor, and we decided to move (many of the other boats had already left - previous reports have indicated them biting best for a couple of hours after sundown).

We moved to a spot near Waratah Bay, anchored up noisily, and opened the burley floodgates again. 15 mins later, my mate Dave whooped, and shortly after we had around a metre of hairtail in the boat. As soon Dave got the fish in, it fell from the hooks, and we had a cranky hairtail looking for a fight. It could see us, and was rearing up on its tail and striking cobra fashion (really). I grabbed it behind the neck snake charmer style, and donged it, a quick photo, then we all fished our hearts out for zip. I caught a squid on the hairtail rig, but dropped it bringing it in, and that was that. After an hour or so (when the rum ran out), we left.

Reports from other sites have indicated no fish were caught in JB until about 10pm, when a few were taken after most people had left.

So... They are there, or at least one was. I'm sure that the noise and congestion factor from lotsa boats can't help, and the serenity of Cowan Creek at night seems much more suited to the silent attack of kayaks. I'm thinking of a 3pm launch from Apple Tree Bay (round from Bobbin Head), it's about 3km to Waratah Bay (probably full of houseboats) and about another km to spot Y39. Lots of burley will be required, and bring your donger. Any takers?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very tempting Dave. I'll be watching the weather report and let you know later in the week


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a heads up, Sydney Angler are having their Hairtail social this weekend. Be quite a few boats there for it.

From a report last night in Jerusalem Bay the fish hit about 6. The previous week they hit about 4.30pm.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the Sydney Angler flotilla will be closer to Brooklyn, there'll be plenty of room for us to find a quiet little bay. It'll be a good opportunity for us to prove the supremacy of kayaks in close waters. C'mon Steve, you know you want to (and it's your local).

Peril, current reports indicate fine on Saturday... should be a lovely night for a swim :wink: .

Gatesy, you were keen a week ago, time to step up to the plate.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Keen to get out. Can't remember the last time I dusted the yak off.

Will work on leave pass etc etc and report back.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I may be around for this trip, either fishing for hairtail witch, in this case, I will go with you guys, or anchoring at West Head with a spotlight and see what big ooglies come through to munch on the baitfish 

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't think of much that I would not want to do more, pull one of those bastards into the yak after sitting waiting for hours in the dark.

But I'm also strangely interested!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave, I'll see you there. You're welcome to join the burley cloud.

Dan, maybe you're just strange? Come on mate, the more the merrier. I've got some hairtail rigs ready if you need some.

Hope to see you there Fletcher. You can show us how it's done.

Steve?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck guys I'm taking the boys to the farm,


----------

